# Reintroductions



## MJB DIGITAL (Dec 2, 2008)

I got a message saying that I should reintroduce myself.....sorta.

I dont post here very much.

I wish I had the time. But I own business and have a night job...I'm stuffed.

Love ya! 8)

Mitch


----------



## JHB (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome back. Stay longer this time! :thumbr:


----------



## Yanlins (Dec 2, 2008)

Heh. Welcome!
-Newnonel


----------



## Drezzal (Dec 2, 2008)

Count yourself lucky, my last message was from someone who wanted me to become a buddha lol :razz:


----------



## WriterDude (Dec 2, 2008)

Count yourself lucky. My last message said I was about to be banned...


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Nickie (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there and welcome back


----------



## wacker (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome back and hope to hear more from you

wacker


----------



## Kinniku Mantaro (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome back to the forum


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome back to the forum.


----------

